# How to clone scsi hard disk



## cuhkspe (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I have installed redhat in my pc with scsi harddisk. I'd like to make an image like ide harddisk for restoration.

What method or software can do that?

I tried Ghost and it does not work. (can't detect my scsi hard drive).

Did anyone try Acronis? Any guide for that?

Thank you


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

First, I would like to know what OS you are running. Then we can help you better.

Cheers!


----------



## cuhkspe (Apr 12, 2010)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome to TSF!!
> 
> ...


Redhat....Thank you


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry for not seeing that you are running RedHat when I read it the first time.

If you are willing to try an opensource option I have found a few options for you. Clone your Ubuntu installation onto a new hard disk, Clonezilla, and Partimage. Partimage is the opensource alternative to Norton Ghost.

If you still want to try acronis, I can try and find a guide for it and linux.

Cheers!


----------



## cuhkspe (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks, Wmorri

Does any one of these software support scsi hard disk? Thank you


----------



## dave7 (Jun 27, 2011)

I was trying to CLONE the Windows Server 2003 Wide SCSI hard disk to a another Wide SCSI for exact backup!!!

I bought the same SCSI drive and failed to format/install on that new drive from Windows Server 2003 installation CD; however, I was able to delete old partitions from the new drive. Unfortunately, my computer was not able to recognize that new drive. 

OS: Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition
CPU Intel Xeon 3.06 GHz
Adaptec SCSI BIOS v4.30S2
Two Drives are: ATLAS10K4_36WLS
I was trying Acronis Backup recover Workstation & Server v10 

Any luck in pointing me to the right direction?

P.S: If I unplug that new SCSI drive, I have not problem rebooting and starting the 2003 server...


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

This thread is pretty old, as such I am closing it. Also, please notice that his is the linux section of the forum so Windows OS's don't help us here.


----------

